# Impala Canadian Frame vs. regular frame



## screech858 (Jun 14, 2012)

I see it all the time what is the difference with an impala with a Canadian frame and a regular one


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

I belive a canadian frame is boxed in front and rear the center cross section is also a little thicker that a regular. Regular is boxed in front but C channel in d rear the center section is not as thick as d canadian. Again like i said im not 100%home sure if some one els could add any info on if thats d difference


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Canada=snow, colder, winter more harsh, need heavier duty frame to withstand, ey!


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

og58pontiac said:


> Canada=snow, colder, winter more harsh, need heavier duty frame to withstand, ey!



from my understanding in the '60's Chevrolet used 3 different manufactures for their frames. AO Smith, Budd, and Chevrolet. The OASmith and Budd were very similar but you can tell the difference from the top side by the shape of the weld where the front bumper support is fastened. One is in the shape of a V, the other is a straight line.The Chevrolet frame as it was refered to was basically a one piece tubular frame. I don't think 'canadian' frames were made for just canadian cars.
can anyone else add any insight to this?


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

So a Canadian frame is already wrapped !! Score


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

tru2thagame said:


> So a Canadian frame is already wrapped !! Score


Its stronger than a regular but if ur doing juice i would recommend at least the stress points. U could do air ride and not have to reinforce. In my opinion


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

tru2thagame said:


> So a Canadian frame is already wrapped !! Score


its not already wrapped but its constructed like a one piece design unlike a C channel rear frame.


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Is there a difference in the value?


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

tru2thagame said:


> So a Canadian frame is already wrapped !! Score


Oh and I was being sarcastic. :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

tru2thagame said:


> Is there a difference in the value?


$ 40 in steel and a hour on the welder


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

Skim said:


> its not already wrapped but its constructed like a one piece design unlike a C channel rear frame.



yep!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

925rider said:


> $ 40 in steel and a hour on the welder


:rimshot:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

I got a 06 frame swap, aye only those who know, know..


----------



## 509 Hood Niggahz (Oct 23, 2012)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> I got a 06 frame swap, aye only those who know, know..


you got lunch monies :wow:


----------

